# Experiences, Comments, Reviews etc



## pbryd (1 Jun 2008)

I'm looking for stories, tips, reviews and quotes for a new website I'm putting together all about foldable bikes. 

If anyone has a story or a related site they'd like to share a reciprocal link please send me PM.

I've purposely ommited the URL for the site as I don't want to be seen a someone spamming the forums.

I've PM'd a couple of people asking if I can quote them on the site and would like to say thanks to those have replied. 

Phil


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Jul 2008)

You can fit a B&M IQ Fly to a Brompton, as I discovered last night. You need to find a seat binder QR, probably fit it with a longer M5 bolt, and use that to secure the lamp to its bracket. For folding flip the QR and point the lamp downwards so it clears the main tube (it ends up underneath, because the front wheel is turned through 180 degrees when folded).

The bracket is also fun to fit - I found a curved fork-hugging washer from an old Weinmann caliper which was thinner than the one in the OEM Brompton stack, and this gave enough extra length on the brake bolt to fit the bracket. I also used a new M6 Nyloc nut on the back - this is a bit of a Jesus bolt, as bikes go.


----------

